# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  بقلمي اكتب (ناس بتتصرف وناس بتتمصرف)

## سعودابوحنك

اكتب لكم من مقتنيات تفكيري واتمنى ان اكون صريحا ...

كم وكم مره تصرفت بعمرك, تاريخك وماضيك لو رجعتلو بتلاقيه مليان احداث ومغامرات ما الها حل ولو حسبتها بتلاقي 75 بالميه من الاحداث كان عنوانو الماده او قلة الحال وهذا الامر مكتوب من عند ربنا لا شك فيه ,

كلنا حلمنا انو يكون معنا فلوس ومبالغ طائله ولكن احلامنا بالمستقبل تكاثرت ومع الايام لقينا حالنا بالمستقبل ومرت علينا السنوات سريعه وعصيبه واحلامنا لساتها بتراودنا 
.
وبالاخر هاي الضروف العصيبه مرت بعد تصرف عقلاني مننا وبارادتنا وبعد تجارب كبيره مع معطيات الحياه لقينا اصعب الضروف بالنسبه النا لا شئ والسبب هو خبرتنا بالمصاعب والشدائد ومن ماضينا العصيب تعلمنا ان نبني باسلوب واحلامنا تقاعصت وبلشنا نعرف انو تصرفنا الحكيم في اصعب  الضروف هو اكبر مثال بنقتدي بيه 
,,,..........
سؤالي : 
عمرك شفت رجل ستيني يدمع فرحا وليش بيدمع 
لانهم سألو كم كان اكبر مبلغ من المال كان بين ايديك 
فدمع وقال ( 1,500 دينار )
ولكن سعيد لانو قال اتوقع ان الله يحبني فمنع عني الغنى او الثراء ,

مضى اربعين سنه من عمرو وهو يشتغل ويكد يوقع بالضروف ويتصرف وبالاخر طلع انسان صاحب مبداء واحترام بيعرف الدين وقريب من الله 
.........
وعلى قولة الناس ( الفلوس وسخ الايدين )

لمن كنت صغير كنت اسال نفسي كيف هيك الفلوس بتوسخ الايدين هو في احلى من الفلوس ولكن الزمن جاوب السؤال باسلوب ولا احلى من هيك 

احنا ما عندنا فلوس نتمصرف ولكن عندنا ضروف نتصرف وكرسنا كل طاقتنا وتفكيرنا على شان ننجو من آلم الكثيرين وضياع الاكثريه 
...
بعد اكثر من عشر سنوات وبمجال خبرتي في العمل السياحي وتعاملت من اجناس مختلفه واشكال واللوان من البشر وجنسيات متعدده اتأكدت انو الله سبحانه منع عنا عشان يعطينا ,,

ايش منع وايش اعطى هون السؤال؟!
اقلك ايش !
لمن تشوف صبي عمرو ما بيتجاوز العشرين سنه وتصرفاته تصرفات طفل يمتلك بحسابو بالبنك اكثر من مليون دولار وبيسوي السبعه وذمتها وبتغطرس باسلوبه وكل هذا بامول ابوه  وبيشتري طاقيه طااااااااااقيه مكتوب عليه حرف انجليزي مرصع وبيلمع ما بتسوى دينار وبيشتريها بمية دولار تقريبا 
وبدون حسد انا بقول هذا انسان خُلق ليصرف ويتمصرف
= وما خلقنا الانس والجن الا ليعبدون =

كم واحد شفت مثل هذا انا شخصيا شفت اللاف مئلفه وغيرهم وغيرهم 

وياما شفت رجل بينام بفندق الساعه 9 المساء وبيغادر الساعه 9 الصبح وبيفطر واخر شي بيدفع وكم بيدفع اجار الليله ( ما يعادل 3 اللاف دولار ) ليش لانو نام بسويت ملكي 

ومش واحد وثنين انا الصراحه شفت اللاف ولا زالو بينامو في انحاء العالم وللاسف اغلبهم مسلمين الله يهديهم 

3 اللاف دولار كم عيله بتطعمي 
كم فقيره بتطعمي 
كم متشرد بتأوي 
كم وكم والله منا عارف ايش بدي احكي 

يمكن حد يقول فلوسه وهو حر فيها ولكن يا صاحبي حقك تصرف بس اصرف بعقلانيه مش باجرام 
اصرف  بتقى مش بفحش 

شفت الكثيرين بيصرفو  اللفات عشان بنات ليل عشان شهوات وهذوله بيصرفو بالليل واولادهم بيصرفو بالنهار 

انت لو قعدت تتكلم عن موضوع معين مع اقرب الناس الك موضوع رح يتصدرو الديون الي عليك وبعض المشاكل والصعوبات المعيشيه ولكن انا شفت ولاد ما بيتجاوزو العشرين من اعمارهم بيجلسو بيتحدثو عن ايش دخلك 
بيحكو عن اخر نوع سياره ومين سبق مين ومين رح يسابق مين 
همهم الاول والاخير اخر نوع تلفون مين اول واحد بيشتريه عشان يجاكر الباقي 
هدفهم اعمى ما عندهم هدف مثلك ومثل غيرك 
اخلاقهم صفر ضايعين بين البارات والبنات وهم اعمارهم ما بتتجاوز العشرين 
بيصحو طول الليل وبينامو طول النهار ولو قعدت تسمعلهم ساعه والله الا تمل والسبب انك مستحيل تشاركهم قصصهم لانك مش قد انك تحكي عن رحلتك الى لندن ولا عن قصتك في احد بارات تكسس ولا عن السياره الي ما بدك اياها 

صدقني لا مبداء عندهم ولا حتى احترام 
واغلبهم انفاسو محمضه وبتعامل مع الناس بحد طبقي كريه 
صدقني انهم شايفينك ومش شايفينك 

ومستعدين يصرفو الفات الدولارات  يوميا وعادي واقل من عادي  عشان الفشخرا بينهم وبين بعض 
....
شو شفت من الهموم صدقني شوفت هذوله الاشخاص اكبر هم 
مر عليك بنت عمرها 19 سنه رصيدها 16 مليون ريال قطري وطبعا مش راضيه وبدها يصيرو 19 مليون عشان تكون اغنى بنت بين صاحباتها وتتفشخر :

صدقني اني شفتها وسمعتها وما صدقت ..

مر عليك ولد عمرو 18 سنه بيشتكي على الامن لانهم منعو يصف سياره نيسان باتروال على باب الفندق 
بتعرف شو يعني نيسان باترول ؟ يعني 300 الف دينار اردني 

وعلى سيرة النيسان باترول في واحد من صحابي حلف يمين انو ساق سيارة نيسان باترول تبعت مدير الشركه وانا يومها ابتسمت بوجه صاحبي بس مش من الفرحه والله ابتسمت من اليأس

.........
مر عليك وحده مرا عندها 16 خدامه وشرطك الفستان بتلبسو مره وحده بس يعني عامله مثل ملكة بريطانيا 
وكم سعره الفستان انا شخصيا ما بعرف 

هاؤلاء بعض الاشخاص انا شفتهم بأم عيني وفي غيرهم الكثير والكثير من اصحاب الاموال الي بكل بساطه ما عندهم احلام يحلموها مثلنا ولا عندهم روح التفوق لانهم اجتهم الفلوس على طبق من ذهب 
لا تعبو ولا حتى بيعرفو التعب 
هؤلاء صدقني يا صاحبي لو انجبرو على العمل فيوم ما رح يعرفو يشتغلو لانهم اعتمدو على الفلوس كحل جذري لكل المشاكل 

مواويلهم تافها واحلامهم بدون طعم وما عندهم اهداف وحياتهم مرهونه بالفلوس 
اخلاقهم معدومه وتعاملهم كريه 

وقبل لا انهي البعض القليل منهم بتقي الله مالك الملك

الله الي منع الفلوس عن الكثيرين اعطى مقابلها الروح الانسان 
اعطى الخُلق والاحترام والتقوى 
اعطى النفس الطيبه 
اعطى عقول هادفه وبنائه بتفكر 
اعطى الكثير والكثير 

انا ما بحسد هلؤلاء على الي معهم ولا حتى نفسي اصير مثلهم 
بس انا نفسي بشغله وحده ما في غيرها 
اقف يوم القيامه و اشوف ربنا يوم الحساب كيف بيحاسب هاؤلاء المبذرين 
وانا اتمنى ان الله يهديهم ويهدينا جميعا

----------

